# BBC Film "Wild Africa" (2001) Trailer music



## prote

I would be most grateful if anyone could tell me what the music is in the trailer for the 2001 BBC Films production of "Wild Africa."

The URL for the trailer is attached so you can listen.






Thanks.

Tom Herzog


----------



## Pugg

Even the Imdb have no answers, sorry.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302210/?ref_=fn_tt_tt_1


----------



## Hania22

amazing filmilzation.


----------

